# Volunteer available



## Mr Alan (Feb 27, 2016)

Hey everyone I was hoping to pick your brains. I currently have a full time job and have been passionate about the coffee industry for quite a while. I hope to gain experience in a local coffee shop for a while before deciding if it is something I want to pursue further. there is a local coffee shop that I think is amazing and I was wondering if any of you business people could give advice on how I go about having the conversation. I would be able to work the odd weekend and was hoping to maybe do one evening a week for this guy. I don't need the money so I could work for the guy as a volunteer (the money would be nice though) but I'm not sure if he would take that serious as he might feel that I might not put in the effort or that I would be less inclined to turn up each day. I have worked in the hospitality industry for years and I loved it and I was very good at it but I still want to try it again to see if I still feel the same way.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

This is exactly where I was just over a year ago....

I explained to a couple of shops I liked my situation, my background and where I was coming from and told them how this makes me more driven and caring than your average applicant. I think they appreciated the whole 'following your dream' aspect and respected you for actually caring and showing an interest in the coffee, the brew methods and how their customers get a good experience rather than just the pay, the hours, the perks etc.

Since working as a barista I decided it is something I want to pursue and currently looking to start my own shop and just waiting for some nice premises to come along before taking the big plunge.

Good luck


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Mr Alan said:


> Hey everyone I was hoping to pick your brains. I currently have a full time job and have been passionate about the coffee industry for quite a while. I hope to gain experience in a local coffee shop for a while before deciding if it is something I want to pursue further. there is a local coffee shop that I think is amazing and I was wondering if any of you business people could give advice on how I go about having the conversation. I would be able to work the odd weekend and was hoping to maybe do one evening a week for this guy. I don't need the money so I could work for the guy as a volunteer (the money would be nice though) but I'm not sure if he would take that serious as he might feel that I might not put in the effort or that I would be less inclined to turn up each day. I have worked in the hospitality industry for years and I loved it and I was very good at it but I still want to try it again to see if I still feel the same way.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Seriously - I'd start by just telling him what you just told us!


----------



## Mr Alan (Feb 27, 2016)

The dream would be to open my own but before I put in too much time and effort into research I want to try and work for someone else to see. a safer bet might be to see if an owner would be willing to sell a share in their business and allow me to work for them but I have no idea to go about that


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

"a safer bet might be to see if an owner would be willing to sell a share in their business and allow me to work for them but I have no idea to go about that"

Wouldn't have thought so, highly doubt any shop owners would sell part of their business to someone they don't know and who hasn't worked in coffee.. Also, you mention occasional evening shifts, which if a coffee shop, they won't want you for as peak period is in the morning and afternoons you probably only take 20% of your day's takes. Weekends they may want the help though.


----------

